# Enabling Reset Protection on non-american W10M devices



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

Seems that there's a way to enable reset protection feature on non-american devices.

*IT COULD BRICK YOUR PHONE POSSIBLY! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
I do not bear any responsibility for what may happen to your phone.

It works only on devices with *WP 8.1 GDR2 and later firmware*! It's, for example, Lumia 640. You can check firmware version using WDRT or lumiafirmware.com.
Actually, trick is only for Lumia 640, Lumia 550, Lumia 650, Lumia 950 and, possibly, Lumia 735.

*Do not turn on reset protection and phone encryption at the same time*. There's a bug in Windows, which can give you Bitlocker recovery screen after that. 

*One more warning*: reset protection writes some stuff to UEFI. That can't be undone or changed neither by Windows Device Recovery Tool nor by the other flashers. So, it's most likely, that you won't be able to "delete" reset protection. But if can be turned off on supported phones just in Settings.

*1)* Download and install the program.

*2)* Download the necessary CAB file from Microsoft Update Catalog. Type in search, for example, 000-RU, then choose your build and click 'Download'.
Press Ctrl + F, type ‘reset’. 2 files will be found. You need file with the ‘CBS’ signature (not ‘CBSU’). Download it.
Here's a link to 14393.693 file.

*3)* Connect your phone to the PC.

*4)* Press *Win + X* and run *Command Prompt (Admin)*.

*5)* Depending on your OS type, paste and run one of these commands.
32-bit: *CD C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386*
64-bit: *CD C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386*

*6)* Don’t close Command Prompt window.

*7)* Copy the address of the folder where downloaded CAB file is located. Important note: file must be in the separate
folder without any other files. The name of this folder mustn’t contain non-English characters or spaces.

*8)* Go back to the command line and paste the next command (without square brackets):
*iutool -v -p [address of the folder with CAB file]*

*9)* Your phone will restart and begin to install updates. It will take about 10 minutes. Do not disconnect the phone
from the PC during this operation.

After that you'll have reset protection button in '*Find my phone*' settings.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

Please, write here, if the operation will finish successfully for you.
I'll be thankful to anyone who will try make hard reset after that and reply, if reset protection is working for him.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> Work, but it must be send a OS update (just cbs cabs of device's packages), not just send this cab. @gus33000

Click to collapse



IUTool installs this CAB.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> I know that. I means that you must also download and install all cbs cabs (of 10.0.14393.693 in your example) that corresponding to the packages installed on the device (GetDULogs).

Click to collapse



We installed only selected CABs, when made Continuum or LED work. Why now we should install all the CABs?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> No idea, it's @gus33000 that said it, to enable reset protection.

Click to collapse



Interesting. Let's wait for him.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 22, 2017)

working fine on my 950XL


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> He told me that maybe for that the cab be in the same version as the OS. So, if that's it, if it's 14393.693 that is installed, install effectively only the ms_rs_protection 14393.693 cbs cab.

Click to collapse



We do it in this way. We install only ms_rs_protection CBS CAB for 14393.693. No other CABs. Or you mean something else?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Jan 22, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> Yes, that's what I mean.

Click to collapse



So, no problem with that?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Jan 31, 2017)

Successfuly acivated Reset Protection for both my Xiaomi MI4 w10m for russian region. Got an email wich confirms this action. Also see the proove on my devices page.
Havent tried to reset it yet cause ive just spent alot of time to set my phones up perfectly)
#UP


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Feb 2, 2017)

what is the difference between CBS cab and CBSU cab? What happen if CBSU cab is flashed? Someone activate the Reset Protection from Settings, then he reboots the phone, then he got BitLocker Blue screen. I am wondering if he flashed CBSU cab?


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Feb 2, 2017)

HTC_FUZE said:


> what is the difference between CBS cab and CBSU cab? What happen if CBSU cab is flashed? Someone activate the Reset Protection from Settings, then he reboots the phone, then he got BitLocker Blue screen. I am wondering if he flashed CBSU cab?

Click to collapse



I think, it looks so, that CBSU is Update file which includes only changes, CBS is full package. microsoft.ms_reset_protection.mainos.cbs - 43 KB
microsoft.ms_reset_protection.mainos.cbsu - 28KB
So incomplete installation (of CBSU file) may take unpredictable effect


----------



## The_Andro-geek (Feb 3, 2017)

Can I do it on my l535 DS ?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

The_Andro-geek said:


> Can I do it on my l535 DS ?

Click to collapse



yes
to all W10M devices with current build (not insider)


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Feb 4, 2017)

dxdy said:


> (not insider)

Click to collapse



it will work even for "Release preview" insider branch when it have the same build with Release. Have tested on my second  MI4.

BTW
I've just tried to reset phone with "reset protection" enabled. so, how does It work (for me)
- reset of the phone by menu (settings - about - reset) require an account password
- after entering the password phone will be shown with "Reset protection" option turned to OFF (was obvious)
- during initial settings (right after setting up network) phone have checked reset protection state
- also "Reset protection" option is available (and turned ON by default) on quick parameters settings page


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 5, 2017)

It's a dangerous hacking. 
On Lumia 810, Lumia x2x and Lumia x3x that firmware's os is WP8.1GDR1 or below, when this hack is done along with device encryption, you can't upgrade OS unless you turn off both device encryption and reset protection or BitLocker Recovery screen will appear, you have to flash it with FFUTool rather than thor2.
Also, if you try to downgrade to WP8.1, your device will get bricked soon with ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option notice.
If I were you, I would add "DO IT COULD BRICK YOUR PHONE POSSIBLY! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK! " before I wrote the tutorial.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 5, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> It's a dangerous hacking.
> On Lumia 810, Lumia x2x and Lumia x3x that firmware's os is WP8.1GDR1 or below, when this hack is done along with device encryption, you can't upgrade OS unless you turn off both device encryption and reset protection or BitLocker Recovery screen will appear, you have to flash it with FFUTool rather than thor2.
> Also, if you try to downgrade to WP8.1, your device will get bricked soon with ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option notice.
> If I were you, I would add "DO IT COULD BRICK YOUR PHONE POSSIBLY! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK! " before I wrote the tutorial.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for notice. I'll add it to post.

Can you clear some details?
1) WDRT installs WP 8.1 UPD2 on Lumia 640, 735. So is it safely to activate this feature on them? Users will be able to downgrade to WP 8.1 UPD2 (through WDRT) without "ERROR, unable to find bootable option", won't they?
2) The same question with updating device after enabling encryption and reset protection. Will Bitlocker recovery screen appear on Lumia 640, 735?
Firmware version on L640/735 is 02177.0000.15184.36xxx


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> Thank you very much for notice. I'll add it to post.
> 
> Can you clear some details?
> 1) WDRT installs WP 8.1 UPD2 on Lumia 640, 735. So is it safely to activate this feature on them? Users will be able to downgrade to WP 8.1 UPD2 (through WDRT) without "ERROR, unable to find bootable option", won't they?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. For Lumia 735, Lumia x40 and Lumia x50 of non-American Variant, when they are downgraded to WP8.1GDR2 or Win10 Mobile 10586.XXX, you just need to log in your Microsoft Account that you have logged in before.
2.  However, the same issue that display BitLocker Recovery screen when upgrading or reseting still exists on these models.

So, I don't recommend to do this hack. In fact, if I bought any American Variant Lumia, I would turn off Reset Protection.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 6, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> 1. For Lumia 735, Lumia x40 and Lumia x50 of non-American Variant, when they are downgraded to WP8.1GDR2 or Win10 Mobile 10586.XXX, you just need to log in your Microsoft Account that you have logged in before.
> 2.  However, the same issue that display BitLocker Recovery screen when upgrading or reseting still exists on these models.
> 
> So, I don't recommend to do this hack. In fact, if I bought any American Variant Lumia, I would turn off Reset Protection.

Click to collapse



Does this issue with Bitlocker exist on american Lumias?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 7, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> Does this issue with Bitlocker exist on american Lumias?

Click to collapse



Yes, it does. 
BTW, for Lumia 930 (RM-1045 and RM-1087 are OK), you can unbrick by flashing leaked W10M 10240 FFU, then remove Reset Protection by entering Reset Protection Key that Microsoft provided at account.microsoft.com/devices .


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 7, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Yes, it does.
> BTW, for Lumia 930 (RM-1045 and RM-1087 are OK), you can unbrick by flashing leaked W10M 10240 FFU, then remove Reset Protection by entering Reset Protection Key that Microsoft provided at account.microsoft.com/devices .

Click to collapse



So, to generalize:
1) This operation is safe only on Lumia phones, which have WP 8.1 GDR2 and later images in WDRT. Everything will be OK, reset protection will work. After reinstalling OS with help of WDRT you will just have to enter a code, sent you by email.
2) If you will turn reset protection and encryption on at the same time on W10M, you won't be able to install newer builds because of Bitlocker issue.

Am I right?


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Feb 7, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> 2) If you will turn reset protection and encryption on at the same time on W10M, you won't be able to install newer builds because of Bitlocker issue.

Click to collapse



Looks like that's just what's happened with my L430, I had encryption enabled than I've added some *.cab
UPD
Have just checked my MI4 which is on "Release preview". It had Encryption enabled and "survived" an update on last build.


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 10, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Yes, it does.
> BTW, for Lumia 930 (RM-1045 and RM-1087 are OK), you can unbrick by flashing leaked W10M 10240 FFU, then remove Reset Protection by entering Reset Protection Key that Microsoft provided at account.microsoft.com/devices .

Click to collapse



 hikari_calyx, some more question, if you can answer, please.
1) If I'll turn reset protection off and use WDRT on unsupported device (like L430 with WP 8.1 UPD1), what will be?
2) If I'll turn reset protection off and use WDRT on supported device (like L735 with WP 8.1 UPD2), what will be? Will WDRT erase reset protection packages from the device? Or I'll get this feature working on WP 8.1?
3) What's the source of your info?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 10, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> hikari_calyx, some more question, if you can answer, please.
> 1) If I'll turn reset protection off and use WDRT on unsupported device (like L430 with WP 8.1 UPD1), what will be?
> 2) If I'll turn reset protection off and use WDRT on supported device (like L735 with WP 8.1 UPD2), what will be? Will WDRT erase reset protection packages from the device? Or I'll get this feature working on WP 8.1?
> 3) What's the source of your info?

Click to collapse



1. I'm not sure what will happen.
2. It will be normal to downgrade by WDRT, and WDRT will erase reset protection package.
3. From several communities in China such as WFUN, Coolxap.

Also, someone tell me that enable reset protection feature will write an UEFI Variable that isn't supported by WP8.1 GDR1 or earlier, which causes the phone bricked.
I don't know how to clear these UEFI Variables on a retail phone, but I know how to remove it on a prototype phone. Here's a prototype Lumia 435. The Windows Phone Boot Menu is launched from developermenu.efi which only exists on prototype phone.


----------



## borissl (Feb 18, 2017)

Bricked my Lumia 730 with it (Encryption+Reset Protection)


----------



## dxdy (Feb 18, 2017)

borissl said:


> Bricked my Lumia 730 with it (Encryption+Reset Protection)

Click to collapse



is hard to read first post



> Then, do not turn on reset protection and phone encryption at the same time. There's a bug in Windows, which can give you Bitlocker recovery screen after that.

Click to collapse



use WDRT to restore device


----------



## borissl (Feb 18, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is hard to read first post

Click to collapse



Mia culpa, get the patch from another forum, and there were no such warning on 4PDA



dxdy said:


> use WDRT to restore device

Click to collapse



Both WDRT and thor2 shows successful completion of recovery, but device in "ERROR: Unable to find bootable option." state.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Feb 24, 2017)

bricked Lumia 730 , any help ? pls


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 24, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> bricked Lumia 730 , any help ? pls

Click to collapse



So, WDRT doesn't help on Lumia 730?
Was reset protection on before getting Bitlocker recovery screen?


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 24, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> bricked Lumia 730 , any help ? pls

Click to collapse



And what OS and firmware version is available for your phone through WDRT?


----------



## lcdkhoa (Feb 24, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> So, WDRT doesn't help on Lumia 730?
> Was reset protection on before getting Bitlocker recovery screen?

Click to collapse



yes, WDRT does not help on Lu730. The reset protection was on, then I used WDRT reset Lu730 back to WP 8.1, so It bricked 

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




Andrew[N] said:


> And what OS and firmware version is available for your phone through WDRT?

Click to collapse



Firmware : 02040.00021.15235.30007 
OS : WP 8.1

After using WDRT, ERROR : Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down


----------



## Andrew[N] (Feb 24, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> yes, WDRT does not help on Lu730. The reset protection was on, then I used WDRT reset Lu730 back to WP 8.1, so It bricked
> Firmware : *02040*.00021.15235.30007
> OS : WP 8.1
> After using WDRT, ERROR : Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down

Click to collapse



Seems, that it's old firmware (GDR1).
Lumia 640, Lumia 735 have *02177*.00000.15184.xxxxx.
There's a warning in the post, that it works only with devices with GDR2+ firmware.
I personally don't know, what you can do. Maybe, you should visit a service.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Feb 24, 2017)

Andrew[N] said:


> Seems, that it's old firmware (GDR1).
> Lumia 640, Lumia 735 have *02177*.00000.15184.xxxxx.
> There's a warning in the post, that it works only with devices with GDR2+ firmware.
> I personally don't know, what you can do. Maybe, you should visit a service.

Click to collapse



I'm looking for a GDR2 firmware for my Lumia 730. I wonder how to make a rom for Lumias. Is it the same Android roms


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Feb 25, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> I'm looking for a GDR2 firmware for my Lumia 730. I wonder how to make a rom for Lumias. Is it the same Android roms

Click to collapse



Let me know, please, if you will find something for other Lumias (430 for ex.)


----------



## dxdy (Feb 25, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> I'm looking for a GDR2 firmware for my Lumia 730. I wonder how to make a rom for Lumias. Is it the same Android roms

Click to collapse





EsKay[Dmitrich] said:


> Let me know, please, if you will find something for other Lumias (430 for ex.)

Click to collapse



not possible to make custom ROM because no bootloader unlock


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Feb 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> not possible to make custom ROM because no bootloader unlock

Click to collapse



Who said "custom"? Just sugest if there is some possible way to get GDR2 FFU


----------



## dxdy (Feb 25, 2017)

EsKay[Dmitrich] said:


> Who said "custom"? Just sugest if there is some possible way to get GDR2 FFU

Click to collapse



is custom if you make it  answer is for lcdkhoa

all available FFU is on lumiafirmware and that is official ROM's, if not there you not find anywhere...

but we are OFFFFFFF TOPIC!!!!!!


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 1, 2017)

So i bricked my 530.  R.I.P.
Cant find a bootable option.


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Apr 3, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> So i bricked my 530.  R.I.P.
> Cant find a bootable option.

Click to collapse



Reset protection + Encryption enabled?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 3, 2017)

I think it was gdr1.


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Apr 4, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I think it was gdr1.

Click to collapse



as i get the only way to "brick" it this way is to flash with gdr1. other way phone should operate normally. 
BUT. Reset protection + encryption may force you to flash it (using wdrt for ex.) with original firmware by falling into Bitlocker recovery screen.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 4, 2017)

Thor2_error_fa_err_partition_not_found


----------



## cococcky (Apr 22, 2017)

*Lumia 830 RM-984 Can't Rollback*

Hi brother, my cell phone 830 RM-984 can not rollback after using this trick, can you help me.
Is there a way to remove this feature again. Thank you all. :bingung:


----------



## EsKay[Dmitrich] (Apr 24, 2017)

cococcky said:


> Hi brother, my cell phone 830 RM-984 can not rollback after using this trick, can you help me.
> Is there a way to remove this feature again. Thank you all. :bingung:

Click to collapse



what state your phone now?


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Yes, it does.
> BTW, for Lumia 930 (RM-1045 and RM-1087 are OK), you can unbrick by flashing leaked W10M 10240 FFU, then remove Reset Protection by entering Reset Protection Key that Microsoft provided at account.microsoft.com/devices .

Click to collapse



Hi, I have RM-1045 Lumia 930, can I use the FFU file for RM-1087 from https://mega.nz/#F!JwpyBSxA!HJSIJehG6RD8YMmOd8NOGw to do this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hikari_calyx (Apr 27, 2017)

vali20 said:


> Hi, I have RM-1045 Lumia 930, can I use the FFU file for RM-1087 from https://mega.nz/#F!JwpyBSxA!HJSIJehG6RD8YMmOd8NOGw to do this? Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Yes you can. However, when Lumia 930 RM-1087 was available in China, China Unicom wasn’t certified to deploy LTE in China, and Nokia decided to lock its LTE feature, so you have to do registry hack in order to enable LTE.

LTE Registry Hack Location:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Cellular/MVSettings/IMSISpecific/Default/General
DisableSystemTypeSupport = 0
ExcludedSystemTypesByDefault = 0

And add another Integer (DWORD) Value called LTEEnabled, set to 1.
After the registry hack finished, you can reboot your phone to see if LTE is selectable.


----------



## dxdy (May 2, 2017)

new CAB version

15063.251 - Creators Update


----------



## kcirtap (May 15, 2017)

Works great in Lumia 950XL 000-88 I'm running the latest Windows 10 Creators update from the Insider Fast  the  14393.693 file.


----------



## sensboston (May 24, 2017)

*Friendly warning to anyone who's decided to try this hack! *

Please read this thread first before applying this hack.


----------



## Andrew[N] (May 24, 2017)

sensboston said:


> *Friendly warning to anyone who's decided to try this hack! *
> 
> Please read this thread first before applying this hack.

Click to collapse



Added to the post.


----------



## aeroaqua (Jun 9, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Yes you can. However, when Lumia 930 RM-1087 was available in China, China Unicom wasn’t certified to deploy LTE in China, and Nokia decided to lock its LTE feature, so you have to do registry hack in order to enable LTE.
> 
> LTE Registry Hack Location:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this, works...
I need help with location ...i have chinese ffu  for lumia 930, waze/maps not working , no gps signal..Can you help me with this problem? (updated to last version win10mob)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaleem58 (Jun 14, 2017)

*Error (HRESULT = 0x801882e2)*



Andrew[N] said:


> Seems that there's a way to enable reset protection feature on non-american devices.
> 
> *IT COULD BRICK YOUR PHONE POSSIBLY! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!*
> I do not bear any responsibility for what may happen to your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting this Error (HRESULT = 0x801882e2). How to fix this?


----------



## fer456 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello guys!

Can please somebody confirm me that, if you use this hack in a Lumia 640 XL Dual Sim variant (RM-1067) you can roll back to W 8.1 without issues using WDRT? My phone had some issues with the battery that caused it to reboot frequently and the system got corrupted somehow. It could be recovered itself after a long time in bootloop, but it asked me for a recovery code in my Microsoft account because "I tried too many attempts", so something happened with the secure boot or something in the device. Also, apart from the battery, the camera wasn't working correctly, so I wanted to perform a factory reset, but now my device is again in bootloop and the battery isn't charging correctly, so anyway, I wanted to send it to service. 

I disabled reset protection prior WDRT recovery. The thing is that nobody commented here issues with the Lumia 640 XL Dual Sim because it should ask for a recovery code after a WDRT reset. As my device itself was giving me tons of errors, I don't know if maybe the bootloop has something to do with the use of this hack or by my buggy device. That's why I would like to know 

Thank you very much everyone in advance!


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 27, 2017)

640 xl ds is safe.


----------



## fer456 (Aug 27, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> 640 xl ds is safe.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! Then, my device was buggy as hell anyway XD


----------

